# Residential Dog Training



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok, bear with me here.
This is just a speck of a thought right now but was mentioned by a friend.
I have been thinking that it may be best when my dads time draws near and I am spending most of my life by his side to board Logan with friends for a couple of weeks. I dread the idea of being without him for a couple of weeks or so but I dread the thought of him being cooped up with an over emotional family and getting less attention than he is used to far more.
The suggestion I had was residential training where the dog boards for several weeks and under goes intensive training. The one I have been recommended is Adolescent Dogs. I have done some digging and seen nothing but good reviews but I'm wary. Especially as stuff like that doesn't come cheap and I'd hate to spend a squillion pounds only to have a dog that is no different to how he was before he left.

Before anyone says that all that training can be done at home... yes, I know. He is doing really well in most ways but I feel that *I* am rather limited in my ability to train out certain things such as his excitement (and therefore complete oblivousness to me when I give him a command at such a point). I tried puppy classes and they were a disaster. I'd like to get in a 1.1 trainer but my home situation means this isnt really an option.

Does anyone have first hand experience with this company? Is this a terrible idea?
The seed of thought was planted and it got me wondering if I could sort of kill two birds with one stone so to speak.

Be gentle. It took a while to convince myself to post this because I worried that you'd all think I am abandoning my beloved dog for weeks.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I am not going to comment on the specific choice you have in mind however I am going to make some observations on residential training. Anyone who is a parent or a teacher will tell you that children will behave one way with one parent or at home and another at school or vice versa. The child is the same, the environment may be the same but the relationship(s) are different.

Dog training is all about relationships.

It is irrelevant where you send your dog to be trained and by whom (if they are competent and kind), the fact is that your dog is unlikely to be an issue if they are both. When it returns to you however YOU will not have changed, you also have history and no matter what the training consisted of or, what if anything you are shown to do when you pick the dog up, it is highly unlikely that anything will change in the long term.

I would seriously consider what other options you have. If you have sufficient money for this idea you have enough money for something that may have greater benefit for you both.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Most dog training is about training the owner no? So residential training without the owner present seems kinda counter productive


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I think training a dog is more about the bond between dog and owner.The dog learns your cues weather spoken and/or body language.I think sending a dog to someone else only trains them with someone else.Once back home nothing has changed so the dog will quickly fall back into old habits unless you change as well.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree with everybody else, I don't think residential training will solve your training issues.


----------



## AceOfSpades113 (Dec 1, 2015)

Where I work they do residential training, and it does usually work, against what others may believe! 
The dogs stay for 2-8 weeks, are trained and prepped, and when the owner comes back the trainer spends a few hours demonstrating what the dog has learnt and watching the owner do the exact same exercises to ensure the dog will behave the same with them. The owner is then allowed to come back free of charge for advice should it be needed if the dog is still not doing what they want at home..
One dog in particular springs to mind (quite literally) a two year old labrador who came into our place. Mouthy, pulled like a steam train, very excitable.. And would do anything to get to another dog. He had learnt that if he jumped back and bit the hand at the end of the lead, it would let go. Family on the verge of not only getting rid of this dog, but putting him down because of the fact he had actually bitten people hard enough to cause scarring on the arms and legs. Six weeks he stayed and I must say, the progress was amazing, family cried when they seen him behaving and didn't believe he was the same dog, the man, woman and boy all had a go at controlling him, and sure enough, they were impressed! Just so happened he is back in on a casual stay and he has his exciting moment but as soon as told 'calm' stands with his tail going a mile a minute at your side. I know not all dogs may change like that, but he is one of the ones that impress me the most 

Personally, I think this is a great idea, especially as you won't be able to give him the attention he desires for a while, actually it is very responsible of you to think ahead for your four legged friend and if you do decide to go on, I wish you the best of luck and hope to hear about it!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I can't think of anything worse than allowing other people to train my dogs using the methods they see fit which might upset your dog and you are not there to stop it or pick up on their anxiety.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I really do not think it works. It is the handler that needs training usually far more than the dog. I was asked to train a dog while it was boarding with me. I enjoyed doing it and got it very responsive and able to do a reasonable round of beginner obedience - but it was no better with the owner. Another one belonged to a residential home and was getting very guardy. I spent time with it in the home and was asked to have it for a couple of weeks and train it. Again very responsive and I taught it agility in the hope that someone might take an interest in carrying on. Dog went back , was obviously just as guardy and had to be rehomed.
Nothing wrong with putting your dog somewhere to board where it will be interacted with and trained a bit but do not expect to get a reformed dog back unless you are going to spend a few weeks going with the dog to the same place for lessons.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

AceOfSpades113 said:


> Where I work they do residential training, and it does usually work, against what others may believe!
> The dogs stay for 2-8 weeks, are trained and prepped, and when the owner comes back the trainer spends a few hours demonstrating what the dog has learnt and watching the owner do the exact same exercises to ensure the dog will behave the same with them. The owner is then allowed to come back free of charge for advice should it be needed if the dog is still not doing what they want at home..
> One dog in particular springs to mind (quite literally) a two year old labrador who came into our place. Mouthy, pulled like a steam train, very excitable.. And would do anything to get to another dog. He had learnt that if he jumped back and bit the hand at the end of the lead, it would let go. Family on the verge of not only getting rid of this dog, but putting him down because of the fact he had actually bitten people hard enough to cause scarring on the arms and legs. Six weeks he stayed and I must say, the progress was amazing, family cried when they seen him behaving and didn't believe he was the same dog, the man, woman and boy all had a go at controlling him, and sure enough, they were impressed! Just so happened he is back in on a casual stay and he has his exciting moment but as soon as told 'calm' stands with his tail going a mile a minute at your side. I know not all dogs may change like that, but he is one of the ones that impress me the most
> 
> Personally, I think this is a great idea, especially as you won't be able to give him the attention he desires for a while, actually it is very responsible of you to think ahead for your four legged friend and if you do decide to go on, I wish you the best of luck and hope to hear about it!


As you have had experience with this i guess my opinion would have to change a bit.I figured it wouldnt be like this.


----------



## AceOfSpades113 (Dec 1, 2015)

While I do think it is a good idea, I must agree that it would also depend on the dog (sorry must have deleted this bit from my post when I was trying to get internet to connect again >.< )

Ask how exactly they train the dog, how is Logan with strangers/other people when it comes to obeying them or are you his sole love in life? I know that with Ace, they would probably spend the first two weeks at least trying to make him even consider tolerating them, I only know this because he was left into kennels and when I picked him up they basically told me he hadn't settled at all.. Would have dreaded to know what would have happened if they would have tried to handle him more than needed. Fly on the otherhand is a big baby and happily does all the basics for anyone, well, that is if he hears you or sees you nowadays of course! 



Rott lover said:


> As you have had experience with this i guess my opinion would have to change a bit.I figured it wouldn't be like this.


I must admit, I wasn't convinced when I seen the first dog came in since I had always been more in the line of thinking that the dog wouldn't listen when it got returned.. Was surprised at all the good reviews and sometimes dogs come in again the next year or so and the owners were always commenting on the behaviour change, only issue I ever heard from one was that the dog still wouldn't lie down when outdoors on a lead but would do it without the lead, will honestly say unsure how it was handled but I know it was being worked on


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

Depends on the dog, the relationship with the owner, and what you’re training. 

Something the dog has no previous experience with a new person could train, name it, proof it, and then technically anyone should be able to cue that behavior and the dog will do it. 

So, like, I could teach a dog a sit cue (if the owner hasn’t previously attempted this) proof that cue, and then tell the owner what the cue is, and the dog should be able to sit just fine for the owner. 

But nothing is ever that simple though 
Something like general excitement is as much a function of Logan’s relationship with you and the inadvertent cues you give him as it is something that needs to be “trained”.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I wouldn't entertain the idea tbh.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

ive never understood residential training?
surely the owner is the one needing training?
even if after the dog has spent time with the trainer,surely it must take more than a chat with said trainers to know what to do?
not something i would ever recommend


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Lurchers are more like cats than dogs I often think & normally rather sensitive so I'd take him with you & let Logan lie beside (or on if he wouldn't squash him)
your Dad's bed when you are with him giving comfort to you both.
I very much doubt sending him to a residential place with strangers will do anything except upset him.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly is part-lurch and would be terrified, I think so shut down she'd not learn anything so it's a waste of money. I think it's a terrible idea. Your dog could be a huge source of comfort to you so please do think again. You have no idea what they do with your dog - I read loads of great reviews about a place once and then asked on here or dog pages, I forget which and heard some awful stories. There is no guarantee that they won't put a shock collar on apart from their word. As soon as you've left how do you know?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I wouldn't do it. Not just because you need to learn to train Logan and though he might learn things on a residential training course, it's most likely both of you would go back into your old ways when he came back, plus you'd be a lot more skint. Much better to go to a well-run training class.

But most importantly, with your Dad dying, Logan will be there with you to help with not letting that be all that's happening to you and around you. You'll have to make time to walk him, and that's your time out from the situation. Making time for Ziggy (she was my only dog at the time) kept me from getting overwhelmed by what was happening when my mother died and got me through it much better than if I hadn't had to walk her and play with her. And there'll be some fur to sniffle into if you need it.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

I am just going to clear a couple of things up because I don't want anyone thinking this was something I fully planned to do, that I am giving up with training or too lazy to work through things myself....
This was just a asked as a question based on a recommendation from a friend.
Logan is not badly trained, I have worked bloody hard with him. I am not experienced hense why I allowed the passing comment made by a friend to take up a bit of thinking time because there are things that I feel a more experienced hand would help no end with.

Logan is very good with all and sundry. He has to be as he is a demonstration/handling dog used by the students at the college I work at. I doubt he'd struggle to deal with that side of things. The things he has been taught and that I have proofed, he will do for anyone. 
Having logan by my dads bed side is absolutely not an option. I promise if it was, that's where he's be.
Finding the time for him isn't the issue. If I have to get up at half 5 in the morning to walk him, it's no big deal. My concern is that I will have to leave him alone for random periods of time, potentially at extremely short notice and I don't want to do that too often.
Being without him will be horrible. I am dreading it and hope I can find a way around it. He will almost certainly go and stay with my friends for a week or two during dads end time as this will be better for him I feel.
I appreciate all the sentiments and comments. I was mostly curious as to whether or not this might be a viable option and what peoples personal experiences were on the matter.
Thank you for your participations and thoughts.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I can't imagine what you must be going through and it's a time like this that dogs can become a liability. Logan obviously means a lot to you and I hope that your friends can pull together to provide support for you and Logan without you feeling it's necessary to place him in residential training. I do not know your area but perhaps members can suggest some doggy kennels to help you or maybe even help you out themselves. 

Wishing you all the very best at what must be a hugely difficult time.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

I can see your reasoning behind this but would you not rather have Logan with you when you'll need support and comfort? This is such a difficult time for you and your family. It would be awful if you ended up adding to your stress by missing him and worrying about him.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

It's not something I would entertain tbh, if it was for training him I'd give it a big thumbs down, if it's for a place for him to go while you are with your Dad there would be better options, could you look at someone house sitting for you that you would trust with him and your home? Are you in contact with his breeder still would they look after him for you? Or as you said he could stay with a friend.

Sorry about your Dad, very tough time x


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I have no knowledge whatsoever on residential training so can't comment on it, but the way I see it, when we go to training classes with Phoebe, I'm the one who's being trained, then I can use what I've learnt to carry on the training at home. I think I'd feel a bit left out if someone took that away from me tbh.
Ultimately though, you need to do what you feel happy with and what you think Logan will be most comfortable with. If residential training would make things a little bit easier for you both during such a difficult time, then I don't think any of us can question that xo


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

I can see where you're coming from. I contemplated residential training (also adolescent dogs) when we were going on our honeymoon and we had no one to look after the dog. My thinking is that it would be much more productive and enjoyable for my boy to be with a trainer who would do lots of fun training with him (and also have the experience to deal with his behavioural quirks) rather than in kennels. In the end though we had lots of people give advice similar to what you have received, and the cost was pretty phenomenal and actually family agreed to look after him.

At the end of the day you should do whatever makes it easier for you to get through this very difficult time. Logan will cope. If he stays with you with minimal attention for a period, he'll survive. If he stays with friends/family he'll survive (especially if he's a happy go lucky people lover which it sounds like he is). If he ends up in kennels or at a home boarder he'll be ok too. 

Presumably you have to book in for residential training well in advance. I would imagine it will be hard to predict when the most valuable time for him to be elsewhere would be. If this is an avenue you are keen to pursue then that's absolutely fine. However, I wonder whether perhaps it might be sensible to save that money you would spend on residential training (which if I remember would be around £1000). It would pay for a lot of one to one sessions with a really good trainer which would probably be more productive from a training point of view given you a clearly motivated to train with him yourself.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Blitz said:


> Nothing wrong with putting your dog somewhere to board where it will be interacted with and trained a bit but do not expect to get a reformed dog back unless you are going to spend a few weeks going with the dog to the same place for lessons.


This is exactly what I was thinking. He'll definitely have a far more interesting time than if he was just sent to boarding kennels


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking. He'll definitely have a far more interesting time than if he was just sent to boarding kennels


How about a compromise of looking for a home-boarder? You probably won't have to pay as much as you would for residential training, and your dog would probably get more human interaction than he would in kennels (depending on the kennels).
I do feel for you, it must be such a difficult time and nobody should judge you for wanting to be able to focus on your father without having to worry about getting home to walk/feed the dog etc.
My Dad has to go into hospital on Monday for major surgery and so my Mum has arranged for their dog to go to a home boarder for at least the first week as she wants to be able to spend time at the hospital without having to worry about their dog.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I was lucky that my Mum lived only 8 miles from me so I could take my dogs with me when looking after her & she enjoyed seeing them.
If you think Logan would enjoy/be ok with the residential training place why not go along for a day & check it out in person? If they object
then praps it isn't the best idea & find a home boarding person instead. I'm really sorry about your Dad, it is a very hard emotional time &
watching someone you love slipping away is very difficult. My Dad died suddenly from a massive heart attack but my Mum had emphysema so 
was a very long cruel process. My animals were a great comfort, hence suggesting you take Logan with you.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

As I said earlier, I do have the option of him boarding with friends wo he knows and loves along with their dogs. He will be well cared for. I am slightly concerned with him picking up bad habits (although their dogs are pretty good to be fair). It is a perfectly viable option. 
My main reason for considering the residential training was as a few people have mentioned: at least he wont get bored. I would not be expecting (and don't want) a robot dog. I am not expecting that if I were to do this, he'd return to me able to make his own dinner or mow the lawn. 
I was just considering how a more structured, managed and professional social situation where he will recieve mental stimulation and maybe learn a thing or two in the process might be a rather better option. 
Money is tight but I reckon I could find the money if I did decide to. 
Having now spoken to a few more people who have first hand experience with this company it actually sounds rather more positive than I thought it would. 
I am still not sure I am happy to send him packing but I can't help but feel he'll be a happier dog for that than if he were stuck at home in one room for hours on end or surrounded by high levels of emotions. 
No, I don't thinking him being away is best for me. But I am not thinking about me here.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

If you are set on this, then perhaps the question now is can anyone recommend a place.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow, just looked at their site. It all looks very nice but £600 to £700 a week!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I offer residential dog training, and have very high success rates  You could checkout my website, www.insynck9.com which has loads of information about residential training, including pros and cons, plus FAQs.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> If you are set on this, then perhaps the question now is can anyone recommend a place.


I am really not set on this at all. It just doesn't seem like a daft option.

And yes, the price is astronomical!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Katalyst said:


> I am really not set on this at all. It just doesn't seem like a daft option.
> 
> And yes, the price is astronomical!


Is it? I haven't looked.


----------



## Lucy2014 (Feb 27, 2016)

Katalyst said:


> Ok, bear with me here.
> This is just a speck of a thought right now but was mentioned by a friend.
> I have been thinking that it may be best when my dads time draws near and I am spending most of my life by his side to board Logan with friends for a couple of weeks. I dread the idea of being without him for a couple of weeks or so but I dread the thought of him being cooped up with an over emotional family and getting less attention than he is used to far more.
> The suggestion I had was residential training where the dog boards for several weeks and under goes intensive training. The one I have been recommended is Adolescent Dogs. I have done some digging and seen nothing but good reviews but I'm wary. Especially as stuff like that doesn't come cheap and I'd hate to spend a squillion pounds only to have a dog that is no different to how he was before he left.
> ...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Katalyst said:


> Ok, bear with me here.
> This is just a speck of a thought right now but was mentioned by a friend.
> I have been thinking that it may be best when my dads time draws near and I am spending most of my life by his side to board Logan with friends for a couple of weeks. I dread the idea of being without him for a couple of weeks or so but I dread the thought of him being cooped up with an over emotional family and getting less attention than he is used to far more.
> The suggestion I had was residential training where the dog boards for several weeks and under goes intensive training. The one I have been recommended is Adolescent Dogs. I have done some digging and seen nothing but good reviews but I'm wary. Especially as stuff like that doesn't come cheap and I'd hate to spend a squillion pounds only to have a dog that is no different to how he was before he left.
> ...


Trainers do not train dogs; they train the dog's owner. If you are not there, how can you know how to train your dog, how can you learn anything. You said it yourself: you are rather limited in your ability. So, you need someone to teach you, not the dog. You cannot send a dog away to be fixed like a faulty engine.


----------



## Lucy2014 (Feb 27, 2016)

Just wanted to send you some encouragement in the situation you find yourself in as you seem to have had some very emotive replies that may have unintentionally made it more difficult for you.

For different reasons , but just as difficult, I am contemplating the same thing for my (14 wks old last wednesday) female Spinone puppy. Will finally make my decision when I meet the people, and yes it is a large amount of money but I think she will benefit and she has known me for a shorter time.

However, you probably have had your Logan for a longer time so perhaps your decison will be based on what you know of his temperament, if he has ever been away from you before successfully without being stressed or unhappy.

If the latter, I hope you have a friend living nearby who perhaps could have him for a lot of the day except for when you walk him or can have a bit of time to yourself, maybe overnight.

Hope you get help from MacMillan or Marie Curie to give you some nights "0ff" to recharge your batteries and get some sleep.

Take care,

x


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dober said:


> I offer residential dog training, and have very high success rates  You could checkout my website, www.insynck9.com which has loads of information about residential training, including pros and cons, plus FAQs.


Do you know what would be uber helpful to anyone wanting to use your services? A location. Your website does not seem to say where you are based!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Do you know what would be uber helpful to anyone wanting to use your services? A location. Your website does not seem to say where you are based!


I was noseying on the FB page & it had a map on there of what I assume is the location of facilities? But I couldn't find it on the actual website either.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

JenSteWillow said:


> I was noseying on the FB page & it had a map on there of what I assume is the location of facilities? But I couldn't find it on the actual website either.


All I could find is that it's somewhere in Leicestershire.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep, Leicestershire. Just of JN 22 of the M1, Thornton 

Thanks for the feedback, I don't like to put our full address on our website otherwise we have people turning up out of the blue, which means I end up spending all day talking instead of training! But I will make it more specific.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dober said:


> Yep, Leicestershire. Just of JN 22 of the M1, Thornton
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, I don't like to put our full address on our website otherwise we have people turning up out of the blue, which means I end up spending all day talking instead of training! But I will make it more specific.


I did find it in the end ..... in miniscue letters in the small print at the bottom. No need for whole address but just making the general location in about us or somewhere clearer would be uber helpful


----------



## Slush (Dec 27, 2017)

Katalyst said:


> As I said earlier, I do have the option of him boarding with friends wo he knows and loves along with their dogs. He will be well cared for. I am slightly concerned with him picking up bad habits (although their dogs are pretty good to be fair). It is a perfectly viable option.
> My main reason for considering the residential training was as a few people have mentioned: at least he wont get bored. I would not be expecting (and don't want) a robot dog. I am not expecting that if I were to do this, he'd return to me able to make his own dinner or mow the lawn.
> I was just considering how a more structured, managed and professional social situation where he will recieve mental stimulation and maybe learn a thing or two in the process might be a rather better option.
> Money is tight but I reckon I could find the money if I did decide to.
> ...


Hi... I have picked up this thread as I am also looking at Adolescent Dogs residential, for similar reasons. I wondered if you did use them and what the results were? I'm sure much has changed in your life since your original post and I wish you well


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry to here about your dad a difficult time. My neighbour used to have a golden lab she mentioned he went off on residential training this was about 10 years ago however. He did come back with training in place and had picked up good habits. She did mention she regretted it as he came back a slightly different dog she couldn't explain what this was. Of course this was years ago when dominance theory was in full force. I wonder if you could spend a couple of hours observing seeing what the dogs do.


----------



## planete (Jan 21, 2012)

It seems that your only worry with leaving Logan with your friends is the possibility he may pick up some bad habits. If that is the case do remember dogs are very adaptable and Logan is very likely to remember pretty quickly what you have taught him when he comes back to you. A little bit of 'revision' work may be needed but, like children, dogs know which people they can be cheeky with and which ones they have to listen to. If you hit a more intractable problem you can use some of the money you will have saved to enlist the help of a really good trainer who will help you develop your own potential as a trainer. Whatever you decide, I can understand what a difficult time you are having and hope you can find a satisfactory solution for Logan and for yourself..


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

planete said:


> It seems that your only worry with leaving Logan with your friends is the possibility he may pick up some bad habits. If that is the case do remember dogs are very adaptable and Logan is very likely to remember pretty quickly what you have taught him when he comes back to you. A little bit of 'revision' work may be needed but, like children, dogs know which people they can be cheeky with and which ones they have to listen to. If you hit a more intractable problem you can use some of the money you will have saved to enlist the help of a really good trainer who will help you develop your own potential as a trainer. Whatever you decide, I can understand what a difficult time you are having and hope you can find a satisfactory solution for Logan and for yourself..


Katalyst wrote her thread on 2016 so it is likely that boarding and training her dog as she was describing is no longer relevant. 

The thread has been Re activated as poster in post no. 40 wanted information about the training establishment.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to here about your dad a difficult time. My neighbour used to have a golden lab she mentioned he went off on residential training this was about 10 years ago however. He did come back with training in place and had picked up good habits. She did mention she regretted it as he came back a slightly different dog she couldn't explain what this was. Of course this was years ago when dominance theory was in full force. I wonder if you could spend a couple of hours observing seeing what the dogs do.


Katalyst wrote this thread in 2016 so her original post may no longer be relevant


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

kittih said:


> Katalyst wrote her thread on 2016 so it is likely that boarding and training her dog as she was describing is no longer relevant.
> 
> The thread has been Re activated as poster in post no. 40 wanted information about the training establishment.


Yes, I noticed this earlier on today, but thought I'd leave it and keep an eye on it.

However, seeing as it's causing confusion, I'm closing it. @Katalyst , if you would like the chance to reply, just let me know and I'll reopen it. 

@Slush , you might be better off starting your own thread.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Re-opened at OP's request


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Slush said:


> Hi... I have picked up this thread as I am also looking at Adolescent Dogs residential, for similar reasons. I wondered if you did use them and what the results were? I'm sure much has changed in your life since your original post and I wish you well


I spent some time talking to AD and after a long discussion, they sent over the booking forms.
I walked away upon reading their disclaimers that they were not culpable should anything happen for any reason. If your dog gets injured or sick, even (according to their wording) if it is caused by their own negligence, their disclaimer absolves them of everything.
Not cool.
I have no idea as to how good, bad or indifferent their training is. I've read good reviews but their paperwork didn't sound confident and they thoroughly put me off. If they didnt feel they could trust themselves enough in their capacity to keep my dog safe to the point that I'd have to sign something that got them permanently off the hook then I'm not trusting them with my dog.

I ended up boarding Logan with a company called Insync K9 for a few weeks whilst I was in and out of hospital with dad, he had another op and life generally went to hell in a hand basket for a while. It was all much lower pressure and made clear that if I turned up and wasn't comfortable leaving him, it'd be understood.
The facility is lovely and secure, the premises spotless and the reviews were really honest and positive.
I got constant updates on him, videos of his training and spent a good couple of hours there going through how certain things had been achieved and how to troubleshoot any potential issues when I picked him up.
There his training got continued and he wasn't just sat at home or in a kennel getting bored and ignored whilst everything was going on. And without even the smallest shadow of doubt, he got further in those weeks than I could have hoped to take him with my (at the time) very limited training experience and skill and even more limited time.

It was a worthwhile experiece indeed, made a big difference to his ability to focus and recall around other dogs and I've since holiday borded both dogs with Insync K9 when needed because I am so happy with facility. I certainly learned a lot too.

Yes, residential training is a scary minefield but honestly, the more dogs I've worked with, the more involved I get in training, the more I feel a lot of dogs could benefit from a structured learning experience and it'd prevent a lot of teenage dogs getting rehomed when they get too much. I've assisted at puppy and adolescent classes. I've trained other dogs, I've worked with various trainers. One of the hardest things for most inexperienced owners to get right is timing. And good timing and consistency is everything when training in new behaviours. Once the dog has a sound understanding of what is required of it, it's easy to keep on top of.
Not all facilities or trainers are created equal and this is the only train and board I'd personally recommend. There is a third reasonably well advertised board and train and I have not heard good things but again, i have no experience of them myself.

As as for it being essential that the owner does the training...
Well, Yes, it's essential that the owner keeps up with the training and makes use of the aftercare provided if and when needed.

I'd also like to point out that most medical alert dogs, guide dogs, police dogs etc are NOT owner/handler trained.
Yes, the owner has to do some upkeep. But it's inaccurate to say that professional training renders you with a dog that won't work with you. Honestly, it's something that I'd offer myself if I had a few more years of experience, land and time and energy. Especially given that I have to work with dogs day in and day out that the owners can't train even a reliable sit or are practically prisoners in their own home thanks to a reactive/obnoxious dog or one that they can't take for walks because it's too powerful on lead etc.

So in my humble opinion and with almost two years of hindsight and rapidly gained experience, train and board isn't the devil if you pick carefully, are prepared to continue working with your dog yourself but lack the skill set to put correct behaviours in place.
My situation also isn't a unique one. Against all the odds, dad is still with us (albeit barely). It was a godsend being safe in the knowledge that my dog was safe and getting mental stimulation, exercise and the level of care he was used to whilst I had to focus on family.

Honestly, if I could afford to right now, I'd be boarding both dogs there again at the moment as I've had to give up work for now to care for dad full time and both dogs are getting less energy spent on them and training has consequently slipped a little.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

So glad things worked out for you, I think if you pick a good training establishment then this can be successful. My IPO trainer takes on certain dogs for residential training (usually the ones who are very close to being PTS for behavioral problems) & nearly every one has been successful. I met a couple a few weeks ago whose dog had been at the kennels for a few weeks last year & they were so happy with the difference & were much more able to work with their dog once some f the more problematic behaviours can been addressed.

Like so many things ... depends on the dog, the establishment & the owner. On the odd time I go away my young GSD stays in the kennels at my training club & my trainer works him for me.He sends me videos of the training sessions & it's amazing to see how well my boy works with a truly competent handler! 

So sorry to hear about you dad tho, it must be so difficult being a FT carer


----------



## Slush (Dec 27, 2017)

Katalyst said:


> I spent some time talking to AD and after a long discussion, they sent over the booking forms.
> I walked away upon reading their disclaimers that they were not culpable should anything happen for any reason. If your dog gets injured or sick, even (according to their wording) if it is caused by their own negligence, their disclaimer absolves them of everything.
> Not cool.
> I have no idea as to how good, bad or indifferent their training is. I've read good reviews but their paperwork didn't sound confident and they thoroughly put me off. If they didnt feel they could trust themselves enough in their capacity to keep my dog safe to the point that I'd have to sign something that got them permanently off the hook then I'm not trusting them with my dog.
> ...


Thanks Katalyst. This is so helpful and also comforting. I am a new(ish) dog owner and learning very fast. I have two family members, who fell ill at the same time and I am looking after both. The situation is challenging and little Ruby has saved me. I have reached my limit in terms of what I can teach and currently, time is a rare commodity. I have spoken to Adolescent Dogs on a few occasions now - they have been very generous with their time and advice, even after I had decided I couldn't Ruby go away. The family situation has become more difficult and today, Ruby will go to them for a short stay. I understand your feelings about her T&Cs - I just viewed that as standard contract stuff, so didn't really pay too much attention to it. I have spoken to the trainer and will meet her later. She owns a BC, so I feel very comfortable. I shall update the forum on her progress, as it may be helpful and I promise to provide an honest assessment. Many thanks for your help and responses.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Slush said:


> Thanks Katalyst. This is so helpful and also comforting. I am a new(ish) dog owner and learning very fast. I have two family members, who fell ill at the same time and I am looking after both. The situation is challenging and little Ruby has saved me. I have reached my limit in terms of what I can teach and currently, time is a rare commodity. I have spoken to Adolescent Dogs on a few occasions now - they have been very generous with their time and advice, even after I had decided I couldn't Ruby go away. The family situation has become more difficult and today, Ruby will go to them for a short stay. I understand your feelings about her T&Cs - I just viewed that as standard contract stuff, so didn't really pay too much attention to it. I have spoken to the trainer and will meet her later. She owns a BC, so I feel very comfortable. I shall update the forum on her progress, as it may be helpful and I promise to provide an honest assessment. Many thanks for your help and responses.


Best of luck. I feel it's much better for Ruby than just being plopped in a kennel and given a walk and some toilet breaks so I salute your decision. 
On AD and their disclaimer, I didn't speak to a single other company that had such an "it's not our problem" attitude. They were very nice to deal with and their customer service was good. Im sure they're reputable enough but I really was horrified by the wording of their disclaimers.

Good luck, I really hope your family situation sorts itself and ruby has fun


----------

